# Shooting for the elusive 9 second 1/4 mile run........in a diesel



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

We're heading out on July 2nd to Houston Raceway Park to see if we can break the little red Pro-Street diesel into the 9 second range.

We ran 10.60...on fuel only...peddling the last 1/8 mile in Louisiana last weekend. I think with a little NOS and a harder launch, the truck has it in her. Just hope it all comes together next Friday.

If you like seeing a few diesels running 1/4 mile, there should be a few out there making passes.

Here's a pic of the last run we made at Houston. Ran a 10.60 that night too.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Accelerating that much mass that fast with a diesel is incredible. Best of luck to you. What kind of transmission do you use, and how do you manage the launch with that much torque?


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

The truck run a Dodge 47RE transmission with a modified torque converter and valve body, not a whole lot different than the one in my daily driver. It does have a billet input shaft and cracked output shafts are somewhat of a norm. We have several on hand for when they break though. Eventually, we'll get a billet output shaft made, but not too many 2WD trucks running this kind of power.

Still running the stock Dana 80 rear end, but it's been narrowed to accommodate the big slicks. Here's an under hood shot. All the underhood piping was converted to V-Band clamps to eliminate the flexible boost connections. We're pushing right at 100 psi of boost and were blowing them to kingdom come.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice ! What intake manifold is that?


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

All hand fabricated in-house. We milled the factory intake off and built this aluminum intake to bolt in it's place. Directs the air much better than a stock intake.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

With that much air going through that motor, what do you use fo injectors?


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

12v huh? Thats a heck of a strong motor. Its amazing what these diesels will do. The Cummins is the best diesel motor made IMHO. With just some mild mods they will put down some serious power, still get 20+mpg and run 500k miles. Awesome to say the least.


----------



## 72rhino (Jul 15, 2010)

great truck!!


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Pocketfisherman said:


> With that much air going through that motor, what do you use fo injectors?


They are custom built by F1 Diesel for this truck.

We've developed one helluva vibration at the big end that the truck just can't overcome. Probably the big heavy driveshaft assembly. Time to go either chromoly or carbon fiber.

With that and a transmission shaft upgrade, the next time it runs, the wheels should be off the ground.


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Saweet! Good luck man. 

Do you know Chris strickland at relentless diesel? He built my motor for my truck. They had a 2 wheel drive dodge over their that they kept having tranny issues with. Truck put down over 1900lbs of torque.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I've knew Chris when he got his first diesel, about 10 years ago. Back when 400HP was a big deal. 

We ran into some driveline issues, but I think those are fixed now. Gonna shoot for it tomorrow night. Supposed to be able to make 80 psi boosted launches with the new set up.


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

> I've knew Chris when he got his first diesel, about 10 years ago. Back when 400HP was a big deal.
> 
> We ran into some driveline issues, but I think those are fixed now. Gonna shoot for it tomorrow night. Supposed to be able to make 80 psi boosted launches with the new set up.


Cool. Chris is good people. He's the only guy I let touch my truck. LOL.. I bet thats the old red truck out in front of the shop that he won't part with.

80psi boosted launches!! HOLY S&%$! Hopefully ya'll will hit the 9sec mark. Best of luck.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

km2006dmax said:


> Cool. Chris is good people. He's the only guy I let touch my truck. LOL.. I bet thats the old red truck out in front of the shop that he won't part with.
> 
> 80psi boosted launches!! HOLY S&%$! Hopefully ya'll will hit the 9sec mark. Best of luck.


If it has a hole in the hood where the turbo shot a piece out, that would be the one.


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

> If it has a hole in the hood where the turbo shot a piece out, that would be the one


LOL... IIRC it doesn't have a hood on it.


----------



## topherstrux (Jul 15, 2009)

Well what was the verdict?


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Fastest run was 10:24 @ 135. That puts us as the fastest Pro-Street diesel in Texas. But it'll be faster.

I wasn't able to make it out there, but I saw the video of it. I hear he may have hurt the motor, but I don't know to what extent. 

This was with only one stage of NOS with a pretty modest sized pill.


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

> Fastest run was 10:24 @ 135. That puts us as the fastest Pro-Street diesel in Texas. But it'll be faster.
> 
> I wasn't able to make it out there, but I saw the video of it. I hear he may have hurt the motor, but I don't know to what extent.
> 
> This was with only one stage of NOS with a pretty modest sized pill.


Man that's still flying! Nice mph. Get some nice dry cool weather and that same run might be knocking on the door...


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Here's the video of that run. Launching at about 40psi, but the motor got hurt during the run and is coming out to a rebuild.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

km2006dmax said:


> Saweet! Good luck man.
> 
> Do you know Chris strickland at relentless diesel? He built my motor for my truck. They had a 2 wheel drive dodge over their that they kept having tranny issues with. Truck put down over 1900lbs of torque.


That is Jason's truck and he got married and it has been sitting in a barn for the last year. That truck has never been able to put down any real numbers yet but it did run 10.5 before. Once they got it to hook they couldn't keep output shafts in it long enough to make a pass.

Chris and Steph are great people!


----------

